# Jak przenieść system na nowe partycje? [SOLVED]

## timor

Mam taki problem... Ale może najpierw napisze co miałe na początku:

Dysk miałe partycjonowany w następujący sposób:

1. /boot

2. winda

3. swap

4. /

5. /pub   (partycja na dane itd)

Jak widać niezbyt to było optymalne i postanowiłem to zmienić. Teraz mam tak:

1. /boot

2. swap

3. /    (nowy root)

4. /var

5. troche pustego miejsca

6. /    (stary root)

7. /pub

+ na razie zbindowny /pub/root/home w /home (na nowym root'cie)

+ podobnie zbindowany /pub/root/opt w /opt (na nowym root'cie)

Jak przeniosę stareo root'a na nową partycję to go usunę i utworzę partycję dla nowego /home i /opt

Finalnie chcę mieć:

1. /boot

2. swap

3. /

4. /var

5. /home

6. /opt

7. /pub

Próbowałem kopiować pliki z obecnej instalacji w nastepujący sposób, np:

cp -a /bin/ /mnt/root/

Nie działa :/ Jak to zrobić?

Ktoś już to kiedyś robił?

Chcę przekopiować zawartość starego root'a do nowegoLast edited by timor on Sun Aug 20, 2006 3:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aktyn

1. Ja bym to robił z LiveCD, pomontował, a nie na żywioł z systemu

2. Zainstaluj sobie polskie manuale, ustaw sobie locale na polskie, i w

```
man cp
```

 wszystko przeczytasz 

W sumie powinno wystarczyć:

```
cp -pr /stary/* /nowy/ 
```

tylko najpierw zrób próbe, ja zreguły robie sobie przy takich rzeczach beckup tarem, rozpakowujesz komenda jak stage3

Pytasz czy ktoś to kiedyś robił, pewnie sporo ludzi, jakbyś forum przeszukał to kilka takich wątków było.

----------

## timor

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> 1. Ja bym to robił z LiveCD, pomontował, a nie na żywioł z systemu
> 
> 2. Zainstaluj sobie polskie manuale, ustaw sobie locale na polskie, i w
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Studiowałem ale nic mi to nie dało :/

 *Quote:*   

> W sumie powinno wystarczyć:
> 
> ```
> cp -pr /stary/* /nowy/ 
> ```
> ...

 

Raczej to nie wystarczy. Pliki skopiują się OK, ale linki to już inna sprawa, to one mi bruzgały - dlatego pytam.

 *Quote:*   

> Pytasz czy ktoś to kiedyś robił, pewnie sporo ludzi, jakbyś forum przeszukał to kilka takich wątków było.

 

O tym to jestem przekonany, ale nie udało mi się nic znaleść  :Sad:  Nawet po angielsku. Nie bardzo wiem jakich słów kluczowych użyć aby coś znaleść. Jeżeli ktoś zna jakiś link na forum rozwiazujący mój problem to będę bardzo wdzięczny.

----------

## Odinist

Ja wchodze do live cd i robie tak:

1. Montuje / czyli u mnie /dev/hda1 do /mnt/gentoo

2. Montuje dowolna partycje do /mnt/backup zeby umiescic na niej tymczasowo system

2. Wchodze do /mnt/gentoo i wykonuje polecenie:

```
tar czfp . /mnt/backup/backup-20060817.tar.gz
```

3. Odmontowuje /mnt/gentoo

4. W /mnt/gentoo montuje czysta partycje, na ktorej mam umiescic system, wchodze do /mnt/backup i pisze:

```
tar xzfp backup-2006.0817.tar.gz -C /mnt/gentoo
```

Czekam, zmieniam numery partycji / w fstab i lilo.conf, uruchamiam lilo -v i gotowe   :Cool: 

----------

## timor

Zaraz sprawdzę. Dzięki.

----------

## timor

Witam spod przeniesionego systemu. Sposób z tar'em działa.

----------

## garwol

odkopuje stary temat bo nie chce zakladac nowego

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   W sumie powinno wystarczyć:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

jest jakis sposob na te linki  :Question:  chce przeniesc system z dysku nieduzego na nieduzo wiekszy  :Laughing:  i nie bardzo mam gdzie zmiescic tego backupa, najlepiej bylo by wlasnie przekopiowac calosc na nowy dysk spod jakiegos livecd

----------

## Vegan

Czy Gentoo wiki i google bola w oczy ? sorry za nieuprzejmosc nie chce wyjsc na buca  ale 

Read The Friendly Manual Mate  :Wink: 

```
http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Move_Gentoo_Installation_to_new_hard_disk
```

Ten sposb dla mnie dziala w 100 & , radze przed przenoszeniem systemu wyczyscic ccache , /tmp /var/tmp/portage distfiles cache przegladarki czy inne smieci ktore kilkakrotnie wydluza czas przenoszenia systemu

----------

## timor

 *garwol wrote:*   

> odkopuje stary temat bo nie chce zakladac nowego
> 
> jest jakis sposob na te linki  chce przeniesc system z dysku nieduzego na nieduzo wiekszy  i nie bardzo mam gdzie zmiescic tego backupa, najlepiej bylo by wlasnie przekopiowac calosc na nowy dysk spod jakiegos livecd

 Ostatnio kupiłem sobie nowe hdd, oczywiście większe i szybsze, więc przenosiłem system już po raz drugi  :Smile:  Ustawiłem partycje, postawiłem lvm'a, posprzątałem dysk (ccache, distfiles, tmp, cache thumbnails'ów, itp) z live cd podmontowałem sobie stary system plików dokładnie w taki sam sposób jaki mam na co dzień (/mnt/gentoo/), nowy układ partycji podmontowełem do /mnt/new. Potem tylko

```
> cd /mnt/gentoo/

cp -a * /mnt/new/
```

Na koniec instalacja gruba, ustawienie fstaba i po krzyku. Jako backup kopia plików na starym dysku.

Po przelogowaniu i sprawdzeniu czy wszystko działa, pousuwałem stare partycje.

cp -a kopiuje z dowiązaniami, datami plików, uprawnieniami, więc po wykonaniu dostaje się dokładną działającą kopię systemu. CO WAŻNE! cp -a działa spod live cd, ja pierwszy raz próbowałem to zrobić na żywca na działającym systemie   :Embarassed:   Teraz już wiem, że to głupie i naiwne było   :Laughing: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

